
Virtual Panel: What's Next for .NET? - jackfoxy
https://www.infoq.com/articles/virtual-panel-dotnet-future
======
vivainio
Miguel seems to want break and continue in F#. That's my pet peeve as well;
Scala doesn't support them either, but surely F# could do a better job here.
The rest of the improve story is very solid, so it's shame to leave this fruit
hanging.

